# Ideas for a little boys room?



## mommycassie (Dec 31, 2012)

I really had my mind set on decorating my son's new room in a baseball theme.
However, I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas to do each wall in a theme he loves..or would it be too busy? He loves baseball, cars/trucks, airplanes/helicoptes and target shooting. (the typical little boy) Any ideas would be helpful!


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Do a search on themed wall paper. You can get a big vinyl wall covering in about any style/picture you want.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

*boys room*

What I did with my boys is go with a neutral palette and then used whatever he was currently in love with as accent pieces. It makes it much easier to change as he gets older. 

My youngest has navy and taupe in his room. I haven't had to repaint his room and I painted it when he was an infant. He went from infant to stuffed animals to star wars.

My oldest I have had to paint 3 times as he has gotten older as we went with themed borders. Needless to say, the last time I painted it, we went with neutrals and accents in what he is currently interested in.


----------



## bobtheblindguy (Dec 21, 2009)

Do a window valance made from baseball caps. Just hang the hats side by side across the top of the window. It's creative, simple, inexpensive and looks great.


----------



## 3rdGeneration (Jun 27, 2012)

How about an "interactive wall". There is a company called TouchMagix that makes MotionMagix walls. Very neat for kids


----------



## AppealingSpaces (Feb 2, 2013)

If baseball is his main like, I would use his teams fav colors as your color palette. I would get some nice book cases to display his cars and airplanes. You want it flow good and not seem choppy. Use art and patterns to bring his interests more into the space.


----------



## henrylarry6 (Nov 2, 2012)

I agree to go with a more neutral color for a base if you want to try different themes that your son likes. Have you ever heard of Wall Pops? They make wall decals that are easy to apply and remove. On their website they have an entire section devoted to boys wall decals that could really help you when planning the walls. They're also great because as his interests change, you are able to update the walls without needing to repaint or repair them. Hope this idea helps!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Electrostatic decals are nice and kids seem to like the big ones. You could get trucks, baseball figures or make your own. Subject to licensing restrictions. Just peel them off when he grows tired of them. Such things are sold at places like Fast Signs, Kinko's and of course at any large output graphic shop. 

Places like Spoonflower will do custom printed fabrics for accents, draperies, etc. You could make him a batter's box for a bedspread or something? Peterbilt and other truck companies used to have leftover trade show posters and other graphics they might make available to your child with a nice note to the PR office. Use standard frame sizes with plex, and not glass (kids can throw things around a lot) and you can just switch the images out when he is tired. 

There are software packages that expand images to super graphic size on standard paper but you have to puzzle them together and best to paste them on with wallpaper paste. 

The cap as valance idea sound fun but I would worry about fading in the window. I think shelves can be handy for kids to have if they are at a height they can actually reach. 

Cannot think of much indoors for his target practice skills. Seems like you probably want him working on those outside?


----------



## RWolff (Jan 27, 2013)

When I was about 6 we moved to another house in 1966, and my bedroom had this wallpaper which reminds me of the fancy teardrop/floral designs used on the inside of the covers of very old books.
One night I woke up crying after having a terrible nightmare because of that wall paper, I dreamt that the little designs on the wallpaper were all eyes looking in.

The sense of time may be off due to my age, but it seemed like the next day I came home from school and my room was totally redone, now it was bright, clean and fantastic!
They had put up a white easy clean vinyl wallpaper, and over the new red and white plaid sofa bed there was a mural in the wallpaper of a big sailing ship, it was all done with red lines like a drawing.
The carpet was a deep red to match. 
My bed was now a 4 poster, dark stained pine I guess, and the curtains I think were red and white, a dark stained pine corner desk with a bookcase on it, and wood spoke back chair, and several chests of drawers and a night stand all the same.
My nightstand lamp matched the decor, it had a sailor statue as part of it.

I seem to remember the furniture was Ethan Allen, I would guess my parents went through them to have the room redone.

The ceiling lamp fixture was replaced with a 4 light wood ship's wheel lamp that has those glass jars for the "shades" you can still buy.

I really liked that room a LOT but we moved a year later.

Only thing I have from the room is the ship's wheel ceiling lamp and it's hanging in my bedroom today.


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

My thought would be to let him star putting things onto the walls that he wants to look at. With permission of course.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

http://www.muralsyourway.com/

or

http://www.allposters.com/-st/Wall-Murals-Posters_c103088_.htm


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

mommycassie said:


> I really had my mind set on decorating my son's new room in a baseball theme.
> However, I was wondering if anyone had any good ideas to do each wall in a theme he loves..or would it be too busy? He loves baseball, cars/trucks, airplanes/helicoptes and target shooting. (the typical little boy) Any ideas would be helpful!


I agree with klmeenan. Keeping the walls neutral, and decorating with accessories etc. will make your life easier as he grows and his interests change. Painting a dresser or bookcase is a lot easier than painting a whole room.

Doing each wall in a separate them may look a bit busy, especially if it is a smaller bedroom. If you do this, I would recommend at the very least keeping the same color pallet throughout, just to tie it all together a bit.


----------



## Mandyrae (Aug 17, 2013)

hi there! 

You could keep the walls neutral, especially if your son has ever changing interests. 
My brother used this company Wall Sensations to decorate his son's room. His son really likes Baseball, and he used the image of the baseball player on the link I mentioned to cover one wall, and painted the other three walls blue. 

I wish I still had the pictures of his place, it was amazing.


----------



## Meltor (Aug 14, 2013)

All great ideas here! If I may add on one more: I was decorating another room in our house a while ago, and the leftover spaces on the walls were decorated with posters. I think posters are a great way of decorating a room (when we're talking about a little boys room). I really like movie posters like these ones at Posterlounge, which are now hanging on the wall and our son really likes them! I think of them as a cheap way of decorating a room, and when they are tired of them you can easily replace them.


----------



## kimberland30 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree with all the others to do something neutral for the main part of the room (paint color especially). I painted my DD's room a few times because of her every-changing interests. When she was old enough to paint on her own (high school), she was responsible for it. I think she repainted once to a neutral pallet because she didn't want to go through that again. 

You can always bring in fun things like posters (like Meltor suggested) and themed curtains, bedding, and accessories.

How fun, I would love to decorate a little boy's room again!


----------



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

I think walls should be neutral and decorate with all those things which boys like most.


----------

